# Sigh... just don't get it.



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

There is no word at this time on the identity of the baby’s biological father.:banghead::banghead:

Read more: Virginia Houston Hinckley arrested for sexual activity with 16-year-old student | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @mailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

So much for the honeymoon phase.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She needs to be put away for a long time. If it was a male teacher he would get ten years or more. Women teachers always seem to get the minimum sentences.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> She needs to be put away for a long time. If it was a male teacher he would get ten years or more. Women teachers always seem to get the minimum sentences.


:iagree:
And hubs has to kick her to the curb even if it's his kid I mean newlywed and she's doing this???
Time to find a faithful step mom.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> :iagree:
> And hubs has to kick her to the curb even if it's his kid I mean newlywed and she's doing this???
> Time to find a faithful step mom.



She's been doing this for a long time, long before hubs ever met her. No knowing how many boys she has molested.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check this out. This one takes the cake Tom. First the mom has sex with the teenage boy, then later, her overage daughter was found to have had sex with the same boy when he was 13.

The Susan Brock Sex Scandal | Phoenix New Times

Fulton Brock, the husband, is a minor bishop in the LDS Church.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow. That is so amazingly f*cked up.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Who was that boy who was raped at 14 and when he turned 18 was ordered to pay child support...

Arizona statutory rape victim forced to pay child support
:banghead::banghead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Who was that boy who was raped at 14 and when he turned 18 was ordered to pay child support...
> 
> Arizona statutory rape victim forced to pay child support
> :banghead::banghead:


Yeah.. There are some things I won't miss about AZ. Like their bozo judges.


----------

